
Bootstrap Vue – Bootstrap 4 components for Vue.js 2 - ronjouch
https://bootstrap-vue.github.io/
======
ser0
This is a promising project, however, in its current state it is at best a
component library starter rather than a library you can build a full SPA with.
A simple gap is any component relating to date and/or time input.

As a comparison, look at [http://element.eleme.io/#/en-
US/component/layout](http://element.eleme.io/#/en-US/component/layout) and the
number of components they support. Please note that Element has been posted on
HN before and it also has its own set of limitations - not-mobile being the
biggest issue.

At work we've built out an internal app with Element and found it to have
saved enough time to be worth the compromises. Furthermore, how pretty it is
on mobile is less of an issue for an internal application where the users have
less choice.

BTW, another promising project is VueJS AdminLTE
[https://github.com/rorikurniadi/vuejs-
AdminLTE](https://github.com/rorikurniadi/vuejs-AdminLTE) or
[https://github.com/misterGF/CoPilot](https://github.com/misterGF/CoPilot)
however the issue with these are that they are project starters so you can't
just import the components you need. Furthermore, they have different levels
of componentisation completeness.

Although I may be being a bit harsh on the projects, but the underlying issue
is that components should follow some level of atomic design philosophy so
that we can build more complex components ourselves. However, componentising
something like bootstrap takes time as one needs to make decisions on props,
possible models, different internal states to support, ideally write tests,
and keep everything as decoupled as possible so people can import what they
need.

Such an undertaking is not just a large effort, but quit tedious as well. With
how quickly JS moves, the likelihood that by the time someone completes a
Bootstrap 4 to VueJS 2 implementation, that VueJS 3 will be released and they
would have to start migrating again. Therefore, when looking at projects like
these, I tend to prefer choosing ones that come out of a company that at least
needs to scratch its own itch and maintain components needed for their use
cases. It may not cover all, but at least it covers some real life scenarios.

~~~
Kabootit
While I agree in principle with your points, playing devil's advocate it seems
to me that if you were wanting to integrate Bootstrap 4 with Vue 2 this
project is laid out 110% better than most of us could do on a good day.

And who wouldn't want to use both of these projects together.

Seems like a sweet spot to me.

